# DVDs/CDs/book package vs teacher?



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

I've been playing guitar for a few years now, know a bunch of songs and sing along but I feel *overwhelmed* by what to learn next, how to go about it etc. I recognize the need of having a teacher to guide me and help me along for my development.

There is a lot available out there, on the web, books (sometimes with CDs) etc but most either seem too basic or too complexe for my level, making me wonder if this is what I should spend my time on at this point, is there something I should have learn and know before doing this and so on.

But I came across what looks like a very interesting package: http://www.learnandmasterguitar.com/ It looks pretty complete and yet *gradual* and well put together. What do you think? Worth the investment? Or should I stay away from something like this and look for a teacher?

Thanks in advance,
Martin

Edit: you can actually see this package advertized on this site.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Most dvd packages are cheap compared to an actual teacher. It all depends on whether or not you can learn on your own. I think Metal Method is the best deal out there, because its much cheaper than that course, and it has a great teacher. One of the problems with DVDs arent the material thats being taught, its actually the teacher doing the teaching................


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

This is the ultimate. But it's alot of work.

http://www.amazon.ca/Modern-Method-Guitar-Vol-Book/dp/0876390696/sr=8-4/qid=1158851529/ref=sr_1_4/702-5706192-3887265?ie=UTF8&s=gateway


The DVD has the head of Berklee Guitar doing 14 hours of lessons to coincide with book.


----------



## droptop88 (Aug 25, 2006)

Ive found both work, but sometimes theres no substitute for an instructor, sitting across from you in the flesh, showing you what can be done on the guitar. Oh, so THATS how you do that..... has been my experience more than once. I usually leave a lesson elated, because I've learned something new and cool and I think (most times) that if he can play like that, why not I? I probably would if I got off my butt more.
Took a few before I found one I was comfortable with. But in the meantime I must remember that sig, :smile: more Mel Bay, less ebay!


----------

